# Rbp Infection?



## PiranhaBoy15 (Dec 26, 2015)

my red belly got bit and now he has a raised white can anybody tell me what it is a how ti treat it bump


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi,
Has anyone replied to you on this?
do you have pics of this?
how is the fish doing now?
also most of the time - with piranhas anyway, i just minimize feedings and do more frequent water changes ( more than the 1X per week as i usually do) and i find the piranha heals nicely on their own...
if the wound is serious -- always remove fish from group if it is not on its own.


----------

